# Constant fatigue



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I have just been exhausted lately, and I'm sleeping the same or more than usual so I don't think that's the problem. My job is really sedentary -- sitting at a desk typing stuff. And yet I am just beat. Physically and mentally. I wonder if it's because of the winter? 

Does anyone else get really tired in winter? I'm not depressed or anything -- I'm more positive and upbeat than I would expect myself to be, actually, considering the last few months we've had (the landlady was just one of our hurdles lol) but just really really weary. Like, I know my house needs to be put together, but I don't have the energy to unpack, so I just lay down and close my eyes so I don't have to look at the boxes!!!







Hmmmm. Weird. 

I hope you are all having a great week so far.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

It could be the winter. It could be the mental stress
from the old battleax landlady you had. Or the physical
act of moving. Or maybe it's a newlywed issue....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

It probably has to do with everything that's been going on lately.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327222
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I could take this a few different ways Cary ... lol ... I'll just shut up and go back to work.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327228
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG







I'm BUSTED!!! I changed my post, but a second too late.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I didn't mean anything bad.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well the good news is, now I'm laughing and maybe that will energize me. Heehee.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have just been exhausted lately, and I'm sleeping the same or more than usual so I don't think that's the problem. My job is really sedentary -- sitting at a desk typing stuff. And yet I am just beat. Physically and mentally. I wonder if it's because of the winter?
> 
> Does anyone else get really tired in winter? I'm not depressed or anything -- I'm more positive and upbeat than I would expect myself to be, actually, considering the last few months we've had (the landlady was just one of our hurdles lol) but just really really weary. Like, I know my house needs to be put together, but I don't have the energy to unpack, so I just lay down and close my eyes so I don't have to look at the boxes!!!
> 
> ...


Jacki--you've got to be kidding me...the stuff you've been through the past several months are of the top 10 most stressful life events!! When did you get married? Recently, right? Moving is a BIG one. When people think of stress they think of something BAD--stress isn't "bad" per say, it's just stress. Your body's capacity to take stuff in can only handle so much. Stress causes fatigue, among other things.

If I can make a suggestion...do you exercise? Exercise is one of the top stress relievers. Giving yourself a nice big boost of exercise-induced endorphines is the best therapy out there. And you'll be doing good for your body physically, too.

Give yourself lots of credit, girlfriend. Just reading about all your adventures these past few months makes me fatigued!!











> It could be the winter. It could be the mental stress
> from the old battleax landlady you had. Or the physical
> act of moving. Or maybe it's a newlywed issue....
> 
> ...


Cary, I just have to say you win the award for the MOST WEIRD avatars!!!!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Is pregnancy a possibility?


Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Is pregnancy a possibility?
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


oh, oh,oh, oh...I didn't think of that......how 'bout it Jacki??????????????????


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327249
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ... I really don't think I could be pregnant, if so, my OB and I are going to have a SERIOUS talk about what 99.9% efficacy rates mean with my form of birth control!!!!









Actually I would be really worried if I was pregnant b/c I have an IUD and I think it can really hurt the baby if an "oopsie" happens.







Luckily I'm seeing my doc ASAP anyway, and we can rule that out while I'm there. 

BTW -- Pam, I don't exercise nearly enough.







I have a membership at Planet Fitness which I LOVE, and with the broken toe it was too hard to exercise, but now that it's mostly healed I can get back on the elliptical!! I do always feel better once I exercise IF I succeed in dragging myself to the gym!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Actually I would be really worried if I was pregnant b/c I have an IUD and I think it can really hurt the baby if an "oopsie" happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacki...A few years ago a friend of mine got pregnant with an IUD in and they were so worried, but luckly it came out first, before the baby and she had it dipped in gold and wore it as a necklace. True story.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pregnancy was my first thought, too!

As far as IUD's go....I had a friend whose baby was born with the IUD stuck to the gunk on her skin when she was delivered! Apparently everyone in the delivery room got a good laugh at that one!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Or maybe it's a newlywed issue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Is pregnancy a possibility?
> Joy[/B]


I didn't want to just come right out and say it.









btw I'll ignore those other posts I just skimmed over







.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh goodness. Ladies and gents ... well, ladies and gent, you have got me worried now.







Well I'll get to the bottom of THAT possibility and if Sprout will have a brother or sister soon, I'll let you all know.









That would certainly be a surprise!! My MIL just said to me the other day, "It's okay if you wait a while but I'd be happy if you had a surprise baby." LOL. I'd rather just chalk the fatigue up to winter and stress thank you very much!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Oh goodness. Ladies and gents ... well, ladies and gent, you have got me worried now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tubal ligation after the birth of my 2nd...both tubes severed, a 1 inch section of each removed, and then all open ends cauterized shut. Can you believe that there is STILL a chance of pregnancy?????? It's less than 1% but it has happened. Evidentally the body has ways of healing itself. I'm not kidding!

Well my dear, go stop at the store on your way home from work and pick thee up a home pregnancy test. 

I hope the outcome is whatever you guys want it to be!!!!!! OK, I really hope it's a baby.....







Let us know!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok, now you have me curious







Could there be a little Jacki on the way


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Pregnant!! Oh lord, LOL
Jackie, 
Why don't you go to the doctors you could be a Anemic. I am Anemic and I know one of the signs is being tired alot. Just a thought..

Hope you feel better soon..








ANDREA~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have SAD. seasonal affective disorder.  that makes me ......feel like a bear. lol. i just want to cuddle up and take a nap. i constantly feel tired...not depressed, just tired. i used to be on meds for it, but i decided the meds weren't worth taking. so... i just deal with the lack of energy and force myself to get out and do things.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

It has been very cloudy, rainy, and cold here and I have been exhausted!







I'm also sick, so I know that doesn't help. 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

All right y'all, getting me all worried, I am NOT pregnant. Well since I don't have an excuse for being so tired, I guess I better drag my butt off the couch and do some laundry!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327278
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it can happen. In fact, my friend's daughter will deliver in April. She had a tubal after the birth of her second child. I really feel God has a special hand in this one, as she has a four year old daughter, and a son (the baby) who has been diagnosed with cerebral palsy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow--I'm always amazed by these stories. Best of luck to your friend and her baby!












> All right y'all, getting me all worried, I am NOT pregnant. Well since I don't have an excuse for being so tired, I guess I better drag my butt off the couch and do some laundry![/B]


Oh Jacki, I'm sorry to get you all riled up, lol. You poor thing. OK, I'll go back to my original diagnosis: stress. I hope you can get settled soon and have some nice R&R and get your little Sproutster soon!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you on any new medicines of any kind? I think that's easy to overlook. It happened to me before--I was on a new med for my allergies and feeling really tired, but it took me forever to put it together. Anyway, just something I thought of. But, I wouldn't be surprised if it's just the stress of moving into a new home and trying to get ready for a new puppy! Feel better soon!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! I'm glad you mentioned this. I've been going throught the SAME EXACT THING! I work at a desk and I've been getting at leat 8 hrs. sleep if not an hour more yet I drag all day lately. Like right now, I feel like I could fall asleep if I close my eyes. My co-workers say (maybe you're prego) um, don't think so! Unless my "friend" is playing tricks on me!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Are you on any new medicines of any kind? I think that's easy to overlook. It happened to me before--I was on a new med for my allergies and feeling really tired, but it took me forever to put it together. Anyway, just something I thought of. But, I wouldn't be surprised if it's just the stress of moving into a new home and trying to get ready for a new puppy! Feel better soon![/B]


Nope, no new meds ... I really don't even take anything, prescription or otherwise. I don't even know where my Tylenol bottle is!! Ugh. Oh well! I'm just a tired girl I guess.











> OMG! I'm glad you mentioned this. I've been going throught the SAME EXACT THING! I work at a desk and I've been getting at leat 8 hrs. sleep if not an hour more yet I drag all day lately. Like right now, I feel like I could fall asleep if I close my eyes. My co-workers say (maybe you're prego) um, don't think so! Unless my "friend" is playing tricks on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you from a cold place? I think it really might be (at least partly) due to winter. Short days, bitter cold, etc. can just be draining. Like Carrie mentioned, SAD, I think maybe it's like that, except I've never felt that way in winter before.


----------

